# [EVDL] Subaru conversion?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I seem to recall that Mike Brown wrote something 
about the Subaru transmissions being different enough to cause 
conversion issues. This info could be dated and is definitely vague, 
but it may help.

john



> Jim Coate wrote:
> > I seem to recall relatively recent talk of folks converting Subarus, yet
> > I can't find any examples in the EV Album or with Google, etc.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a quote from Miek Brown's book, Convert It:

"Subarus and rotary Mazdas have a design that recesses the flywheel into 
the back of the engine. This requires a very thick and expensive 
adapter plate for the electric motor. For that reason, I don't 
recommend them."

dated 1993. Subaru may have changed their design since then, but I'm 
not privy to that info.

john



> Jim Coate wrote:
> > I seem to recall relatively recent talk of folks converting Subarus, yet
> > I can't find any examples in the EV Album or with Google, etc.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you looked at this project? http://www.proev.com/ The work history 
page has a detailed diary of the work performed, the only thing, they 
have bolt two motors directly to the differentials rather than using the 
transmission. Which maybe not what you are after.

Cheers,

Nik



> John A. Evans - N0HJ wrote:
> > Here's a quote from Miek Brown's book, Convert It:
> >
> > "Subarus and rotary Mazdas have a design that recesses the flywheel into
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 5 Sep 2007 at 9:24, Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> 
> > The Justy is pretty nice and much smaller
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

